# Bringing pet Bearded Dragons from abroad



## Tfranco3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey there,

I will be moving to Perth, AU from Miami,FL and have a few pet bearded dragons. I was wondering if I would be able to bring them over to Perth? I read online that AU is pretty strict about bringing pets and pretty much only allow horses, dogs, and cats. But maybe beardeds are allowed since theyre native to AU? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mr.James (Jun 14, 2011)

No they don't allow the import or export of any reptiles in Australia, unless your a Zoo.


----------



## mrs_davo (Jun 14, 2011)

As Mr.Boyd said - NOTHING is allowed in (or out of) Australia - even if they are native....


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, but they're right.....
Although you can start a new collection here, but it is hard tot leave your original animals behind....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 14, 2011)

It is worth asking the authorities for special permission? They can only say no.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

You can try they might say yes in America but the will say no 100 percent in Australia. So you would be wasting your time really.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 14, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> It is worth asking the authorities for special permission? They can only say no.


 

LOL!!!!!!!!! \
As someone living in Perth WA I can tell you that DEC wont even let you bring in Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona Barbata), Central Bearded Dragon (Pogona vitticeps) or Pygmy Bearded Dragon (P. henrylawsoni) into WA.
We can only keep Pogona minor minor Western Bearded Dragons.
Another interesting fact about WA is that you can take our pythons out of the state but we can never bring them back in to WA. So telling someng to ask for special permission to bring a pet beardie from overseas, you may as well be asking if you can walk around Australia with an AK-47. Both answers are an obvious no!


----------

